# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Complicated series, for me anyway.

## Cbutts

Hi everyone,

I am tasked with creating a database consisting of a sequential number with a letter/number prefix from which another application will pull the information. The sequential number will also be duplicated once in the field below it. The number, (or how many) in the series is unknown at the moment. Do any of you think you can help me with this?
I'm using Excel for Mac 2011

Here's an example. (complete with prefix)

23PAL0059001
23PAL0059001
23PAL0059002
23PAL0059002
23PAL0059003
23PAL0059003
23PAL0059004
23PAL0059004
23PAL0059005
23PAL0059005

and so on

----------


## Norie

Is that the data you have to duplicate?

----------


## Cbutts

Yes, I need two of each sequential number in a column with the 23PAL prefix and the two leading zeros. Here's what I'm trying to do. Generally I do it with just numbers using the automated series function.

example.jpg

----------


## Norie

So the data you posted would become this?

23PAL0059001
23PAL0059001
23PAL0059001
23PAL0059001
23PAL0059002
23PAL0059002
23PAL0059002
23PAL0059002
23PAL0059003
23PAL0059003
23PAL0059003
23PAL0059003
23PAL0059004
23PAL0059004
23PAL0059004
23PAL0059004
23PAL0059005
23PAL0059005
23PAL0059005
23PAL0059005

----------


## Cbutts

Oh... no. the sample I posted initially is what I want the finished database to be. I need two of each sequential number. The 2 real issue I have is I don't know how to produce the duplicated number and I don't know how to make it have that prefix.

This is what I need for a finished product

23PAL0059001
23PAL0059001
23PAL0059002
23PAL0059002
23PAL0059003
23PAL0059003
23PAL0059004
23PAL0059004
23PAL0059005
23PAL0059005

----------


## Cbutts

There will be THOUSANDS of these numbers in the finished database and typing them in isn't an option. So I'm basically looking for a way to automate it by telling Excel how many pairs of numbers I need.

----------


## Norie

Can you upload an example workbook with a before/after?

Click on GO ADVANCED and use the paperclip icon to open the upload window.

----------


## Cbutts

Ahh, I see the confusion. 

There is no before! What I am posting as an example IS the after.

Someone just tells me, I need 23PAL0059001 through 23PAL0075000 (or whatever, this is just an example)

----------


## Cbutts

I just noticed that other screenshot I posted sucks rocks. This is what I need as a finished database.... only there might be 30,000 of them (or more) in the series.

example2-01.jpg

----------


## Norie

Isn't having 23PAL0059001 through 23PAL0075000 kind of a before/start/something to actually work with?

Here's a brute force method based on those 2 values, which are hard-coded.



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Cbutts

Well, I am creating a database such as 23PAL0059001 through 23PAL0075000 and then Adobe Illustrator is grabbing those sequential numbers to print them on a label. I have to have two labels with each number on them. As I said this is the first time I've been asked to do this with alpha numeric. Usually it is simply a sequential series of just numbers xxx through xxx.

I thank you very much for fighting through my ignorance and trying to help me. I'm unsure how/where to use the code you posted so if you could give me some insite on that as well I would really appreciate it.

----------


## Cbutts

I suppose I figured it out, I added it as a macro and it worked like a charm! Thank you so much Norie!

----------


## Norie

Glad you got it working. :Smilie: 

Sorry for not getting back to you but I'm unfamiliar with working with macros/code on a Mac so wasn't sure what you would have to do.

----------


## Cbutts

Ive been using the Macro that Norie helped me with flawlessly for over 2 years. Now I'm stuck...

The numbers have now reached over 100,000 and one of the leading zeros needs to be replaced.
My sequence will be 23PAL0094000 through 23PAL0101999

As with my previous posts the alpha numeric sequence is "23PAL00" followed by a sequential number however when I get to 100,000 it would need to change to "23PAL0" followed by the number.

It will need to look like this at the change to 100,000:
23PAL0099998
23PAL0099998
23PAL0099999
23PAL0099999
23PAL0100000
23PAL0100000
23PAL0100001
23PAL0100001

Here's the macro Norie wrote:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


I certainly don't have the knowledge to modify this code as I've been trying unsuccessfully for an hour or so now.

Can someone help me please?

----------


## Cbutts

Edit: I have no idea why it double posted this!

Ive been using the Macro that Norie helped me with flawlessly for over 2 years. Now I'm stuck...

The numbers have now reached over 100,000 and one of the leading zeros needs to be replaced.
My sequence will be 23PAL0094000 through 23PAL0101999

As with my previous posts the alpha numeric sequence is "23PAL00" followed by a sequential number however when I get to 100,000 it would need to change to "23PAL0" followed by the number.

It will need to look like this at the change to 100,000:
23PAL0099998
23PAL0099998
23PAL0099999
23PAL0099999
23PAL0100000
23PAL0100000
23PAL0100001
23PAL0100001

Here's the macro Norie wrote:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


I certainly don't have the knowledge to modify this code as I've been trying unsuccessfully for an hour or so now.

Can someone help me please?

----------

